# Inter - Fiorentina: 19 marzo 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Inter - Fiorentina, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 19 marzo 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano

Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2022)

Inter in ripresa. Vittoria meritata.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo che la Florentia Viola si renda utile, ma senza Vlahovic ci credo poco.


----------



## Butcher (18 Marzo 2022)

Vabé ora non è che possono non vincerle più.


----------



## Stex (18 Marzo 2022)

eurogol di brozovic. ci voleva per festeggiare il rinnovo e per il ritorno dall'infortunio che lo ha tenuto fermo a lungo, col torino.


----------



## kipstar (18 Marzo 2022)

partita verità.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Marzo 2022)

Skiaptek non toccherà un pallone


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Fiorentina, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 19 marzo 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in tv?
> 
> ...


Gioca il nuovo acquisto bremer?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

La Fiorentina non dà mai gioie, ma dicevo lo stesso del Torino, quindi non vale niente


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Fiorentina, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 19 marzo 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in tv?
> 
> ...


Se ci scappa un altro pari può essere la volta buona che ce li stacchiamo dalle balle


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Senza brozovic il + 3 x me non arriva


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Prepariamoci alla gufata


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Marzo 2022)

Anche questa la vincono facile facile...


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gioca il nuovo acquisto bremer?


Insieme a Messi ha detto Caressa


----------



## Roger84 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ce la farà la Fiorentina a fare una partita decente e a fare qlc punto? Sarebbe fantastico...tra l'altro nn dovrebbe giocare ancora Brozovic....Non m'illudo cmq....


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo se l inutile Fiorentina riesce a battere la corazzata Inter senza Brozovic


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Senza brozovic il + 3 x me non arriva


A proposito ma ha rinnovato o fatto un altro giro sulla slitta?


----------



## Dexter (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Fiorentina, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 19 marzo 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Fiorentina in tv?
> 
> ...


Fiorentina in 10 con Piatek titolare, partita senza storia...


----------



## Gamma (18 Marzo 2022)

Ho un presentimento e di solito ci prendo:

1-1


----------



## iceman. (19 Marzo 2022)

Non vincono ne' oggi ne' con la Juve, due sconfitte per questi sudici.
Itagliano facesse il fenomeno anche contro questi e non solo contro noi.


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Marzo 2022)

Se davvero fossero senza brozovic allora ci sarebbe qualche speranza in più per la fiorentina. Poi se segnasse Piontek lo perdonerei per tutto il nervoso che mi fatto mangiare


----------



## Baba (19 Marzo 2022)

Forza Piatek pensaci tu


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Complimenti agli ingiocabili per la vittoria.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ingiocabili vs odiosi, sì, gran bella partita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ingiocabili che secondo me la sfangano. Sarà coi gobbi il vero esame per loro


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che la Florentia Viola abbia già raggiunto l'apice del suo percorso in questo campionato e da ora possa solo scendere. Non vale il posto che occupa. Inutile pensare che possa farci un favore tra poco. Pensiamo solo a noi, dobbiamo vincere stasera e attendere magari la partita dell'Inda coi gobbi.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Tutti collegati per gufare?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tutti collegati per gufare?


Ha segnato Handanovic?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tutti collegati per gufare?



Siamo già tutti in trincea.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Daje Piontek


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Calhanoglu play mi fa vivere dei sogni di vecchia memoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Si inizia: primo giallo non dato agli ingiocabili.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ciapanoglu da giallo netto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Marzo 2022)

Bastoni ha fatto un Fallaccio neanche ha fischiato


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia.... Saponara inguardabile. Con noi Eurogol


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Maledetto saponetta!!!


----------



## Vinx90 (19 Marzo 2022)

Saponara figlio di p……


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

I Viola la porta la vedono?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Saponara un'ora per tirare.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

saponasino


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Saponara un'ora per tirare.



Aveva paura di segnare


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2022)

Fiorentina sprecona


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

torreira gioca anche in avanti ?


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahhaah er cresta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Niente da fare sto Saponara, contro noi segna da casa sua sotto l'incrocio però.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Bene Terracciano.


----------



## kipstar (19 Marzo 2022)

partita in bilico....per il momento......ma la fiorentina se non segna perde.....


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

L’avesse rotto almeno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Idiota Milenkovic.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Gol annullato a Laureato


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Non ho parole, ma Dumbfries sta sempre da solo?


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè qui si gioca a tira e colpisci la schiena. Pazzesco.
Comunque si vede che l'Inter oggi è un'altra squadra rispetto alla settimana scorsa, oggi la vincono.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Madonna le melme sono sempre in 10 dentro la propria area di rigore, maledetti


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Stanno sprecando troppo ì violacei


----------



## Goro (19 Marzo 2022)

Muro umano dell'inter davanti la porta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Quando la smetteranno sti ritardati della Fiorentina di tirare addosso ai difensori avversari?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Marzo 2022)

Dumfries non ammonito. Milenkovic ammonito per un fallo identico.
Vabbe, come sempre


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

due squadre scarse.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Quelli dell'inda fanno un allenamento speciale per ribattere di piede,coscia,ginochio,palle,pene,stomaco qualsiasi tiro avversario,incredibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Quelli della fiorentina stanno sbagliando sempre il controllo preparatorio al tiro o fanno un tocco/un controllo in più. 

Giustamente saponara solo contro di noi è posseduto dallo spirito di zico.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Marzo 2022)

mamma quante occasioni che ha sprecato la fiorentina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Quelli della fiorentina stanno sbagliando sempre il controllo preparatorio al tiro o fanno un tocco/un controllo in più.*
> 
> Giustamente saponara solo contro di noi è posseduto dallo spirito di zico.



Incredibile,ogni tiro da dentro l'area hanno sprecato quel secondo in più per sistemarsela e permettere ai difensori nerazzurri di recuperare posizione.
Idem per i tiri da fuori aerea.

Certi eurogoal li fanno solamente contro di noi.


----------



## Gamma (19 Marzo 2022)

Davvero, non hanno concretizzato un paio di doppie/triple occasioni da mangiarsi le mani.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

Nel frattempo, il moicane Vidal si disseta alla borraccia piena di un drink misto tequila/benzina portatasi da casa.


----------



## RickyB83 (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incredibile,ogni tiro da dentro l'area hanno sprecato quel secondo in più per sistemarsela e permettere ai difensori nerazzurri di recuperare posizione.
> Idem per i tiri da fuori aerea.
> 
> Certi eurogoal li fanno solamente contro di noi.



Pensavo lo stesso.. Contro noi goal nel sette di Saponara.. Contro di loro fa il secondo tocco e perde tempo..


----------



## kipstar (19 Marzo 2022)

la portano a casa.....


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè sta partita la fiorentina non la porta a casa neanche se li mettono a porta vuota. L'Inter la vince sicuro si vede.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Purtroppo sembra solo una questione di tempo primo che la sblocchino...


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Alla fine vedete che quelli che steccheranno oggi siamo proprio noi dopo che abbiamo visto gli avversari giocare.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2022)

GOOOOOOLLL


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Siiiiiiiiii Torreiraaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Gooooooooooooool 

Ahahahahha 

Godoooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Ops


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

*Gooooooooooollllllllllllll*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ops, gol di Torreira.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Rimonta scontata.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

spiaze


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rimonta scontata.


Già.
Purtroppo è cosi rassegnatevi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Marzo 2022)

Godo.

Voglio vedere la fiorentina continuare a fare punti su punti senza Vlahovic


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Gol della bandiera dei violamelma


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Tutto sotto controllo: gli ingiocabili rimontano.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Eccola li.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2022)

Eccalla


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Finita


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Manco 5 minuti hanno retto. Cessi inutili.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2022)

Non vi fate illusioni che la vincono. Possono perdere punti alla prossima con i mafiosi, non oggi.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Vincono 3-1


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè ma dormono in difesa, in 3 sono rimasti fermi con Dumfries che saltava

Inter @1.83 di già come se fosse scontata


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

l'inter questa la vince.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

E poi deve ancora esserci l'errore arbitrale a favore o l'episodio di culo.


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Finisce come Napoli Udinese


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

La chiuderanno nel recupero come al solito. Dopo il 90esimo o poco prima segnano. E' già tutto scritto state tranquillo, piuttosto iniziamo le preghiere per questa sera perchè io la vedo male.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Saponara stasera inguardabile. Sicuro quando giocherà con noi farà gli eurogol.


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Che pippone Saponetta


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile sto rigore. Venuti comunque è un danno con chiunque.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Aahahahahahhahaha ecco il rigoretto ahahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che pippone Saponetta


Con gli altri, con il Milan ti segna con un tiro a giro da fuori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Ecco il rigore, puntuale.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Chiffi infatti richiamato al VAR.
Vergognoso sto rigore.


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Rigore generoso che sarà confermato


----------



## Baba (19 Marzo 2022)

Il mio cuore non regge. E pensare che dopo devo pure guardare i nostri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile, altro scandalo clamoroso evitato per un soffio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2022)

che figlio di tro il laureato


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione che potrebbe nevicare su Milano


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Sputaro essere immondo


----------



## @[email protected] (19 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo se a fine partita a precisa domanda Mr Spiaze dirà "se non l'hanno dato è perché hanno visto bene"


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Tra l'altro se l'era portata davanti pure con il braccio? Vabbè comunque neanche con un miracolo lo portano a casa un punto i viola questa sera


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2022)

speriamo che l'arbitro non cerchi di "rimediare" prima della fine della partita..


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Sto Castrovilli non tira in porta neanche se lo pagano mi sa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Vediamo se a fine partita a precisa domanda Mr Spiaze dirà "se non l'hanno dato è perché hanno visto bene"



Se l'inter non dovesse vincere (impossibile) ci aspetta uno Spiaze epico davanti ai microfoni.


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma perché itagliano non leva saponetta?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Vediamo se a fine partita a precisa domanda Mr Spiaze dirà "se non l'hanno dato è perché hanno visto bene"


Ovviamente si lamenterà dimenticando tutto, come sempre.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Sto Castrovilli non tira in porta neanche se lo pagano mi sa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

L'Inter si prende 3 punti ma diciamo pure che fa schifo, una squadra fatta solo di nervi.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Marzo 2022)

Che gran recupero che ha fatto Bastoni comunque


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

Gonzales evanescente, un simil Diaz


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma quanto è ridicolo Inzaghi? Si sbraccia in continuazione e grida come un matto. Ma stai tranquillo che la vinci, si vede lontano un miglio che al recupero te la porti a casa.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Che gran recupero che ha fatto Bastoni comunque


Vero, stavo già sognando un rigore e un'ammonizione e invece... E' stato bravo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Lo spiazentino è l'allenatore più antisportivo e scorretto del campionato.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Skriniar ovviamente può protestare e fare quello che vuole, mai ammonito.
E' tipo Chiellini


----------



## GioCampo (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma come si permette il signor Chiffi a fischiare fallo agli ingiocabili? Non lo sa che i loro interventi sono sempre puliti sul pallone?


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Chi segnerà il gol vittoria? Ancora quel nano di Sanchez immagino...


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Da adesso in poi segna l'Inter. matematico. 
Gosens già me lo vedo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Piatek inutile.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione Caicedo, mi mangio tutto. Segna lui sull'ultimo calcio d'angolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Piatek inutile.



Mi ero scordato quanto fosse cesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque a prescindere da come finirà stasera, se questa è l'Inter, la Juventus vincerà senza problemi.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia Piatek che azione ha rovinato.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Dio santissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Non hanno segnato solo perché mancano due minuti al 90. Solo gol nel recupero.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Preparatevi.... sta arrivando il gol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Marzo 2022)

Sto cesso maledetto di Piatek


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Come minimo darà 5 minuti di recupero giusto per far segnare Skriniar o Caicedo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Piatek anticalcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sto cesso maledetto di Piatek



Mi ricordo un articolo della gazzetta Piatek come Van basten 

Come ha fatto a non venire giù il paradiso dopo una bestemmia del genere?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Siamo in zona Caicedo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Quest'altro che fa 3 cambi al 90esimo non lo capisco proprio. Non poteva metterli prima visto che quel cesso di Piatek non ne prendeva una?


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Marzo 2022)

Conoscendoci siamo capaci di pareggiare stasera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo un articolo della gazzetta Piatek come Van basten
> 
> Come ha fatto a non venire giù il paradiso dopo una bestemmia del genere?


Se non ricordo male avevo letto pure dei paragoni con Shevchenko da qualche parte


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

che pollo Torreira...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Ci siamo. Occhio.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Nooooooooo Ikonèèèèèèè noooooooooo 
maledetto handa


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Cioè gli hanno regalato l'ultima azione pazzesco. Eccolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Altri 5 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma Ikone che tira addosso al portiere?


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Grande Turco Ahahahahha suca!!


----------



## vannu994 (19 Marzo 2022)

Come l'ha chiusa Chalanoglu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

*FINIIIIIIITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2022)

Bene così.

Ma prima di esultare aspettiamo di vedere cosa facciamo a Cagliari...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ottimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Va bene dai, peccato per quel contropiede di ikone. Ma va bene così


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2022)

Finita! Certo meglio se ikone segnava ma benissimo così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahah ragazzi, queste gufate sono distruttive, prosciugano l'energia.


----------



## Milo (19 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi potremo commentare questo risultato solo dopo la fine della nostra partita, io non me la sento di godere e poi magari facciamo una figuretta stasera


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

SPIAZE 
Non facciamo scherzi stasera


----------



## iceman. (19 Marzo 2022)

Bene così e forza gobbi alla prossima. 
Noi vinciamo e portiamoci a +6 per il momento.
Le devono perdere tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi io non ne ho più. 
Arrivo al Milan stremato.

Ma gli ingiocabili???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Prima di perdere altri dieci anni di vita con i nostri, godiamoci perlomeno SPIAZE ai microfoni.


----------



## Gamma (19 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ho un presentimento e di solito ci prendo:
> 
> 1-1



Come continuo a ripetere: il mio sesto senso non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Senza Brozovic non ne vincono una comunque


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma della turca che non azzecca una partita dal 92 non ne parliamo? Capolavoro di Marotta


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Come continuo a ripetere: il mio sesto senso non sbaglia mai.


che dici per cagliari milan ? 0-2 doppietta ibra ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Senza Brozovic non ne vincono una comunque



Sono anche decisamente scoppiati.

E' tutto nelle nostre mani.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Goòooodddddoooòooooooooooo


----------



## RickyB83 (19 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Come continuo a ripetere: il mio sesto senso non sbaglia mai.



Prossima volta ti gioco così faccio un pó di soldini!


----------



## Goro (19 Marzo 2022)

Chissà Inzaghi che episodi a sfavore tirerà fuori stasera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque anche oggi stavano per avere il solito cù nei minuti di recupero....con quel tiro a botta sicura di Sanchez deviato in angolo dal difensore della fiorentina.


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2022)

Se vinciamo stasera e la prossima, e l'Inter non vince con la Giuve, la lotta scudetto diventa ufficialmente Nabbule vs noi. Ma aspettiamo stasera, sono terrorizzato...


----------



## Gamma (19 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che dici per cagliari milan ? 0-2 doppietta ibra ?



Con il Milan non ho mai presentimenti di questo tipo, o comunque preferisco non averli mai


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Marzo 2022)

Gli Ingiocabili non hanno vinto?? Dai non è possibile deve esserci un errore


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Chissà Inzaghi che episodi a sfavore tirerà fuori stasera


"La guerra in Ukraina ci ha sfavorito"


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Certo che i cambi dell'inter fanno proprio ridere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gli Ingiocabili non hanno vinto?? Dai non è possibile deve esserci un errore



Errore sicuro,anche oggi avranno dominato per 75 minuti


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "La guerra in Ukraina ci ha sfavorito"


È colpa della sosta.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

bene cosi. ora sotto noi


----------



## Goro (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "La guerra in Ukraina ci ha sfavorito"


Farà sentire in colpa tutto il calcio italiano per il retropassaggio a Terracciano


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Marzo 2022)

Godoooooo


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2022)

È colpa delle GRIGLIATEEEEEE AHHAAHHA


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma della turca che non azzecca una partita dal 92 non ne parliamo? Capolavoro di Marotta



Stranamente nessuno di loro lo offende... Si vede che ne capiscono un sacco di calcio..


----------



## Goro (19 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Stranamente nessuno di loro lo offende... Si vede che ne capiscono un sacco di calcio..


Non vogliono ammettere di avere sbagliato con l'entusiasmo iniziale, che polli


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo di approfittarne che le ultimi cinque sono difficili


----------



## Mika (19 Marzo 2022)

Se oggi non vinciamo lo scudetto lo vince davvero la Juventus...


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se oggi non vinciamo lo scudetto lo vince davvero la Juventus...


Sicuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2022)

che banda di mediocri sti interisti, anche qui sono mesi che dico che di punti ne lasceranno in giro parecchi, e ne lasceranno ancora...


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se oggi non vinciamo lo scudetto lo vince davvero la Juventus...


Favorito il Napoli, calendario abbastanza agevole


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2022)

Vedo adesso che domani i mafiosi saranno a -1 da questi. Cioè, davvero sono riusciti a farsi mangiare 20 punti???????


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Marzo 2022)

Ai commercialisti del forum: scusate, ma considerato che questi hanno un bilancio disastroso, zero liquidità, devono tirare fuori 31 milioni per Correa quest'estate (LOL) e gli scadono al momento Brozovic e Perisic che andranno rinnovati a rialzo, oltre a D'ambrosio e Handa che saranno comunque rinnovati con tanto di commissione (mentre invece credo che Cordaz Vecino Kolarov Ranocchia verrano rilasciati) e immagino Sanchez e Vidal che saranno rescissi consesualmente (con buonuscita mastondontica visto che prendono 7+ milioni netti annui), è così assurdo pensare che quest'estate cedano due tra Barella Skriniar Bastoni Lautaro Brozovic (SE rinnova)?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Marzo 2022)

Insomma abbiamo scoperto, di nuovo, che l'Inter non le vince tutte


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Insomma abbiamo scoperto, di nuovo, che l'Inter non le vince tutte


ti va riconosciuto il merito di averlo detto in tempi non sospetti, quando la stragrande maggioranza del forum giudicava l'inter una schiaccia sassi "ingiocabile"


----------

